# Kizilirmak Biotop Paludarium



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

This is one of my old aquariums. 3 years ago i made a River Kızılırmak biotope aquarium. In this paludarium, there are gobies, Gambusia affinis, gammarus, freshwater mussels, some kind of insects, some algs and native freshwater plants. River Kızılırmak is North side of Anatolia and it poor to the Blacksea.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like this tank. _Is it still setup?_ The insects appear to be dragonfly larvae, which will kill fish.


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks. No it isn't setup.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Is that the One Ring?
The one ring to rule them all
The one ring to find them
The one ring to bring them all 
And in the darkness, bind them. 

Looks like something took a bite out of it!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Interesting touch with the ring!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

One Ring? Yes, Frodo was here!


----------

